# Race Driver: GRID Clubhouse



## johnnyfiive (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.codemasters.com/grid​


Who has it? What settings do you play with? Use assists at all? Manual? Automatic? What control setup are you using? Wheel? 360 controller? Whats your highest drift scores, or scores in general? Whats your fastest lap time on certain tracks and what class was used? How about weekly challenges for certain modes and tracks? Lets get this going! 

Are you guys up for a weekly or bi-weekly challenge of some sort? That would be pretty cool.

*Player List:*
*batmang* - Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller
*steelkane* - Microsoft SideWinder Dual Strike
*JrRacinFan* - Logitech Chillstream
*[I.R.A]_FBi* - ?
*mikek75* - Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller
*pagalms* - Logitech Rumblepad Controller
*CrackerJack* - Keyboard
*ghost101* - Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller
*xubidoo* - Logitech Cordless Rumblepad 2
*OnBoard* - ?
*Widjaja* - ?
*wolf* - Logitech Dual Action Controller
*erocker* - Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller
*ASharp* - Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller
*oli_ramsay* - Generic Dual Shock Controller
*P4-630* - Microsoft SideWinder
*tkpenalty* - ?
*burtram* - Logitech Rumblepad 2
*BEER4Lego* - ?
*philbrown23* - Logitech Rumblepad

*Related Sites:*
http://www.gridjoint.com


----------



## steelkane (Jun 27, 2008)

I have 4 gamepads, 
Logitech Wingman gamepad
Gravis Eliminator Gamepad pro
Saitek P220 Digital with digital Throttle
Microsoft sidewinder dual strike
out of all them pads, The only one that seems to work is the Microsoft sidewinder dual strike, & thats really hard to play with, so I haven't played it as much as I would like to, in till they update there gamepad support.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 27, 2008)

No online for me until I truly get into the game. Also, I have a Logitech Chillstream. . .
http://media.teamxbox.com/xbox-hardware/ss/78/1156439841.jpg


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jun 27, 2008)

i want a chillstream  im in.


----------



## mikek75 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep, I have GRID, cracking game. I play with the 360 controller which works great with this title. I changed my mobo so had to re-install Windows and therefore lost my scores, been too busy to play much since. I'd be up for a challenge, I play with no assists and manual gears. And before the moaners complain about it being too easy, ITS A GAME!! LOL


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 27, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I have 4 gamepads,
> Logitech Wingman gamepad
> Gravis Eliminator Gamepad pro
> Saitek P220 Digital with digital Throttle
> ...



Steel, you outta try the 360 wired controller. Works soooo well man. Because Grid is on the 360, I think the 360 controller is the best controller for it on the PC. Even the buttons within the game are colored matched to the controller. Meant to be.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 27, 2008)

Love drifting in GRID. Biggest score: 75,4m points in Okutama drift circuit with Soarer, 10 laps nonstop combo. Drifting with traction control on & Automatic. Now i'm drivin' with keyboard, but i'm planning to buy wireless controller bit later. So i'm in


----------



## steelkane (Jun 27, 2008)

My brother has the xbox360, I'll have to see if he has a spare pad, If not & I buy one, does the wireless pad work. that would be great.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 27, 2008)

I use keyboard most of the time. But XBox 360 wired is a option too.


----------



## ghost101 (Jun 27, 2008)

Im playing it atm. Brilliant game and I use an xbox 360 wireless controller. I play at 1680*1050 8x AA and max settings.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 27, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Im playing it atm. Brilliant game and I use an xbox 360 wireless controller. *I play at 1680*1050 8x AA and max settings*.



I bet that looks awesome, I also play it @ 1680x1050, but haven't tried 8x AA. Maybe you could post a SS


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 27, 2008)

For people who have non-working controller, try xpadder http://xpadder.com/download.html

It maps certain keys on your keyboard to buttons on ure pad (e.g shoulder button 1 = space bar = handbrake)

I just remembered it and it's a great little app

hope this helps


----------



## steelkane (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome SS, I will use them for wallpaper. Looks great, Thanks


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll have to try maxing AA out and see how it runs.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 27, 2008)

Since you have 2 3870's it must run w/o problems, cuz i can run it on my single G80 GTS with everything maxed out @ >40 fps


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 28, 2008)

Sweet, I will definitely max it out tonight. I just know it runs really smooth already.. its such a beautiful game.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 28, 2008)

Just talked to my brother, He has 4 wireless pads, So looks like I have to buy one, I was looking @ a 360 wireless one for the pc, the cost is $50, comes with the pad & USB Receiver.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats not bad at all. I'm assuming thats with a discount? Normally they cost $62.99 plus tax.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 28, 2008)

Added some screenshots to my XFire profile:
http://www.xfire.com/screenshots/laodiss/






I love this game!


----------



## steelkane (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice SS batmang, I found another controller I had, Microsoft Sidewinder game pad pro USB. still dont work. all good controllers, they all work on need for speed titles, thats 5 pads & only one works. I think they really need to do somthing about there pad support,


----------



## pagalms (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys what ya think about this ? I'm looking for not-so-expensive wireless controller.


----------



## Kursah (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm using my Playstation 2 Dual Analog controller with SmartJoy PLUS USB adapter, works very well, was a pain to setup until I got the 1.10 patch installed properly, after that it was cake! I run at 1440x900, 8AA, all other settings maxed out, plays great! It is an entertaining game for sure.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 29, 2008)

It looks pretty similar to PS/PS2 controller. But i love wireless stuff, so i can lay back in my sofa and play games on tv screen


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 29, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Nice SS batmang, I found another controller I had, Microsoft Sidewinder game pad pro USB. still dont work. all good controllers, they all work on need for speed titles, thats 5 pads & only one works. I think they really need to do somthing about there pad support,



Thats odd Steel. I used a SideWinder prior to the 360 controller and it worked fine. I'm running Vista 64 as well. Stange? Go buy a 360 wired controller from best buy and see if that works. If not you can always return it.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 30, 2008)

batmang said:


> Thats odd Steel. I used a SideWinder prior to the 360 controller and it worked fine. I'm running Vista 64 as well. Stange? Go buy a 360 wired controller from best buy and see if that works. If not you can always return it.



maybe I'm doing something wrong, I plug it in (vista OS) then go to control panel, calibrate controller, then start the game, & only see preset1 & custom. when I try & configure the pad, none of the buttons work.is there a different section for pad setup. I was also thinking on just getting this   but would save me some money because I already have 5 good pads.


----------



## xu^ (Jun 30, 2008)

count me in.

i run game maxed at 1680*1050 and 4x AA i get a steady 60 - 90fps depending on wats going on.

use a Logitech cordless rumblepad 2


----------



## ghost101 (Jun 30, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Hey guys what ya think about this ? I'm looking for not-so-expensive wireless controller.



I have the wired version of that. Its good and reliable and hasnt broken with all the abuse its had. But I dont think a ps2 style controller is ergonomically made for using analogue sticks. Your left thumb has to reach down to use them and the sticks themselves and as good as a 360 controller.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 30, 2008)

good news, got the sidewinder pad working, I Downloaded this file & now the pad works great. the game is awesome to play now.


----------



## OnBoard (Jun 30, 2008)

I'd like to race with TPU members sometime. Have not played much lately, namely of all the rammers and sideways on track hangers. Play with Wingman Formula Force GP Wheel (old, but still works good) without assists and automatic gears.

I'm hoping they would put the assists off option in the next patch because assists give 1-3s a lap advantage (depending on track length). Kinda spoils the fun when the game it not balanced and no matter how fast you drive, can't win or even be on top 3. Then if you happen to find other wheel racers or some in front crash/run wide and I'm near the top, someone parks the car on track on some fast chicane and you're wrecked.

Still have plenty of single player to go, but bought it for online. Have to try and bother the developers on the official forums and hope for the best.

Drifting is great fun with wheel, tens of millions scores are impossible, but not using handbrake at all and getting the car to drift with weight transfer some brake and throttle control is challenging. Don't really like the multiplier hunting, especially online where peeps just drive around circles and hit a one big score to the end. More of lottery than racing. Missing a game mode where you only score by the drifts with constant 1x multi, that would actually show your position in the 'race'.

SP 9/10 (too much Le Mans, have to skip all the time, annoying/false commentary)
MP 6/10 (for 1.1) 5/10 (for 1.0). Assist off 7/10, all cars on all tracks 8/10, better private rooms/host kicks/cd-key/friends and other stuff 9/10.


----------



## steelkane (Jun 30, 2008)

First SS using Sidewinder & Fraps, 1680x1050 8xAA full.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 30, 2008)

OnBoard said:


> I'd like to race with TPU members sometime. Have not played much lately, namely of all the rammers and sideways on track hangers. Play with Wingman Formula Force GP Wheel (old, but still works good) without assists and automatic gears.
> 
> I'm hoping they would put the assists off option in the next patch because assists give 1-3s a lap advantage (depending on track length). Kinda spoils the fun when the game it not balanced and no matter how fast you drive, can't win or even be on top 3. Then if you happen to find other wheel racers or some in front crash/run wide and I'm near the top, someone parks the car on track on some fast chicane and you're wrecked.
> 
> ...



I agree. But definitely an overall fun game. 

I'm definitely up for setting up a game night with you guys. Would be fun to play fellow TPU members. You guys up for a game night this week? How about tonight?

8PST Sound good?


----------



## pagalms (Jun 30, 2008)

Today i was at 9 pc stores in 3 cities and guess what, NONE of them had wireless Rumblepad II


----------



## rampage (Jun 30, 2008)

i got this game the other day and played played it for half hour or so (i have got my own car, i got that far), the graphics of the cars is great, everything else is a little lacking tho...   is there anyway to mod/ tune the cars, or it simply get a car and drive it ?


----------



## davidm71 (Jun 30, 2008)

*XBox 360 Wireless Wheel on Xbox*

I have Grid on Xbox 360 and tried using the wireless wheel ($99 from BestBuy) and can say that its junk. I had no control of the car and would hit the side walls constantly. Not only that it seems like they designed it for 10 year olds. The Wheel was way too small for my hands. But I got better results just using the 360 gamepad and enjoyed the game a whole lot more. Would have got it for PC but don't like playing pc games in summer heat!

So stay away from the Wheel...

Dave.

PS: Tried to change sensitivity and other settings but barely helped...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 30, 2008)

*For PC Users*

Had anyone tried changing the LOD to see if IQ improves? 
For example:
-go to C:\...\My Documents\Codemasters\GRID\hardwaresettings\
-open hardware_settings_config.xml
-change  <textures lod="0"/>
to
 <textures lod="-0.80"/>
-save and play grid
Notice any IQ improvements?

Edit: I tried it for myself and noticed no difference.


----------



## boogah (Jun 30, 2008)

Playing on PC
PS2 Controller connected through USB to PS2 adapter
1920 x 1080 8x MSAXX on 50 inch HDTV 1080I
Drift Score 4,587,233   max combo  12x 267,333  (race day event OKUTAMA drift circuit 3 laps) using nissan Silvia


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice boogah. I've gotten over 10 million in the timed/lap drift events. Just keep going in circles pretty much. If only drifting was that easy in real life.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 1, 2008)

Lets get this going tonight, add me to your xfire if you have it. My name is laodiss.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2008)

I just got both a controller and the game today.  So does anyone know how I can get my Logitech Dual Action controller to work with this game?


----------



## boogah (Jul 2, 2008)

just go in the controller setup to setup the buttons.  I use the left and right axis for steering and up and down axis for throttle and brake.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2008)

The game doesn't recognize the controller at all.


----------



## boogah (Jul 2, 2008)

That's weird since i use a usb to playstation adapter and i can use ps2 controller just fine with the game.


----------



## erocker (Jul 2, 2008)

I should of gotten a usb to PS2 controller adapter for sure.  I can't stand logitech...:shadedshu


----------



## pagalms (Jul 4, 2008)

Yaay, got my Cordless Rumblepad II 
OMG that thing is awesome


----------



## Wozzer (Jul 4, 2008)

I was playing this on my Logitech G25 on the PS3. I set a new record. Having said that, I only play racing games.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 6, 2008)

Bought GRID the first day it was released in NZ.
Infact even before the lazy staff had put them on the shelves.

I don't do much online racing as NZ broadband is very expensive and the slowest in the world.
I get lag to the point where I annoy other players by jumping and warping allover the track.

I currently mod the game more than I play it.
Plenty more skins and mods at GRIDjoint
Here's some screen shots of a few of the things I have done so far.
TPU Replacement Sponsor.




Offroad Corolla Drifter?




Hooters and Jim Beam Replacement sponsors.


----------



## wolf (Jul 6, 2008)

Id love to be part of the Clubhouse

GRID is so sick, and plays great on my system.

i game at 1920x1200 +4xAA on a 28" with a Logitech Dual Action Controller, i also play some on my G25 but drifting is way to hard cos of how much and how quickly you need to turn the wheel.

 A W E S O M E game.


----------



## pagalms (Jul 6, 2008)

Almost broke my best drift score - got over 230m points and BANG! against teh wall  
It was 23 laps combo in Okutama drift circuit. Steering with Rumblepad


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 7, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Bought GRID the first day it was released in NZ.
> Infact even before the lazy staff had put them on the shelves.
> 
> I don't do much online racing as NZ broadband is very expensive and the slowest in the world.
> ...



Thanks for that link Widjaja! I updated the list.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 8, 2008)

I only have the demo of this fine game, also getting crc errors when trying to install any games lately must need new ram


----------



## pagalms (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Batmang please remove my previous entry with keyboard in 1st post


----------



## erocker (Jul 8, 2008)

Sign me up!  I just got a Xbox360 controller.


----------



## ASharp (Jul 8, 2008)

Ditto. Playing Grid with the 360 wired controller. Used to play with keyboard but I bought a controller just for this game and I'm loving it!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 9, 2008)

list updated!


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 9, 2008)

I use a keyboard, didn't like using a controller much.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 9, 2008)

does this game do dx10? and anyone know if the logitech g25 wheel is compatible with it?

 I have a ps3 so Im wondering if it looks better on pc or ps3...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 9, 2008)

Add me too, just getting into this game and it's great!

Here's the generic controller I use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's a Tesun PS2 rip-off controller   Best £5 I ever spent.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 9, 2008)

updated!


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 9, 2008)

Whoever is a bit of a modder should also try making new skins for these cars.
GRID joint wants new skins, not so much the S15 Nissan Silvia, there's many people who have or are making skins for the car.
If I can do it so can you guys.

Here's a skin I'm working on at the moment.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice work Widjaja, I need to get my hands on the full version. I have been playing around with the change car demo mod.


----------



## erocker (Jul 9, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Whoever is a bit of a modder should also try making new skins for these cars.
> GRID joint wants new skins, not so much the S15 Nissan Silvia, there's many people who have or are making skins for the car.
> If I can do it so can you guys.
> 
> Here's a skin I'm working on at the moment.




I'd love to!  How can it be done?


----------



## pagalms (Jul 10, 2008)

BTW new best drift score - 133m with Silvia in Okutama circuit, 15 lap combo. Next stop, 20 laps


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 10, 2008)

*Utilities for making your own skin in GRID.*



erocker said:


> I'd love to!  How can it be done?



Here's the list of what you need:-

Pavacules GRID PSSG utility with brief instructions on how to use the utility, make sure you read the thread.

nVidia dds plugins for Adobe Photoshop.

Adobe Photoshop.

Other paint programs can be used but there isn't any decent support for them.

There is plenty of support at GRIDjoint, so if you are stuck, just start a thread and someone will reply.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 10, 2008)

I bought this today.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826127207


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 10, 2008)

pagalms said:


> BTW new best drift score - 133m with Silvia in Okutama circuit, 15 lap combo. Next stop, 20 laps



Not bad.
Half an hour ago I just scored my highest combo at Okutama when I was online in a drift battle.
156m X58 combo in about 6laps?


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Here's the list of what you need:-
> 
> Pavacules GRID PSSG utility with brief instructions on how to use the utility, make sure you read the thread.
> 
> ...



Damn.. no photoshop.


----------



## pagalms (Jul 10, 2008)

I used GIMP to get that penguin on hood


----------



## ASharp (Jul 10, 2008)

Just a heads up. Patch 1.2 has been released for PC.
http://community.codemasters.com/forum/showthread.php?t=294419


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 11, 2008)

man.. just had a 1.7 mil x80 multi and tapped a damn light pole.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah it really gutting when that happens.
Some people online get really upset if someone makes them lose thier multi.

I just made it to Pro.
Had a race with 3 Mexicans, watch out, they're crazy.
They'll smash each other to bit and they'll samash you to bits.


----------



## pagalms (Jul 11, 2008)

Once i left 230m with X99 combo in teh fcking wall. I was like "WTF? Why these things happening to me, nobody loves me, i'm alone in this world, everyone wants to kill me, nooooooooooooooooooooooo.......... "  
Yea, i tried to drift with RX7. It's more powerful, so it goes faster and i can hold drift much longer than with Silvia or Soarer.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I only use the RX7, only thing is I changed the engine noise so now it sounds like a Silvia.
I used to use the Silvia but everyone does so I decided to just stick to the RX7 which turned out for the better.

Beat my drift combo yet again, this time Freestyle Drift.
2,285,999 X69.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 11, 2008)

Same here, I use the FD (RX7), best drifting car in the game IMO. Silvia is easier to controll but doesn't have the power to hold longer drifts.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 11, 2008)

I think most people choose the Silvia because it looks cool.
Had my online racing binge for the month.
Should be above Snr Pro next trime I look at my rank.
Laggy server takes its time to update the rank.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 12, 2008)

best so far:





155 million freestyle drift. I dont recall the combo score. Was something x91 hah.


----------



## boogah (Jul 13, 2008)

how many minutes was that run ?


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 13, 2008)

Still do it with my old M$ sidewinder..
You can add me.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 13, 2008)

boogah said:


> how many minutes was that run ?



10 minutes


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 13, 2008)

n00bs are starting to call me a cheater now.
I thought it may have been because of lag but then I went into spectate mode and saw 'accusee' driving all over the place which says he's just a bad driver and was his way of trying to get me kicked.


----------



## steelkane (Jul 14, 2008)

Seen this really cool video on youtube,


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 14, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Seen this really cool video on youtube,



Err... thats the full Nurburgring course... not the GP Course lol.

Still... thats pretty quick o.o


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 14, 2008)

This is my latest drift score.
Online HKS Freestyle 7min.





No round and round in circles to get this score, gets me too dizzy


----------



## pagalms (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh noes


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice work whats that called air drifting? lol I have got to get the full game of this.


----------



## pagalms (Jul 15, 2008)

Just fell off the cliff while driftin' down the mountain track 
Right now i'm working on my first skin for Mustang GT.
I can make a quick how-to video when i will make next skin. Of course if ya need it


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 16, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Just fell off the cliff while driftin' down the mountain track
> Right now i'm working on my first skin for Mustang GT.
> I can make a quick how-to video when i will make next skin. Of course if ya need it



Yep that would be good, I should have the full game soon.


----------



## pagalms (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## pagalms (Jul 16, 2008)

I captured all necesary clips for how-to video, but fckin movie maker says i've got no codecs installed even after k-lite codec pack


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 16, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> This is my latest drift score.
> Online HKS Freestyle 7min.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Xqizid (Jul 17, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Add me too, just getting into this game and it's great!
> 
> Here's the generic controller I use
> 
> ...



How did you get this to work? I've tried setting mine up and it wont recognise the buttons in Grid. Its fine in windows and other games.


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 17, 2008)

pagalms said:


> I captured all necesary clips for how-to video, but fckin movie maker says i've got no codecs installed even after k-lite codec pack



Metallica


----------



## burtram (Jul 17, 2008)

i have GRID, you could add me to the list, i use a Logitech Rumblepad 2. been a little while though, ever since ive beaten the single player, i haven't played it much. i am, The Burtram. lol.

i play at 1440x900 all maxed and 8xAA. i was suprised too, i can actually run this game at 1920x1080 on my 42" plasma with all settings maxed and something like, 2xAA and not lag, so far, i am impressed with my budget 8800gs  =P


----------



## pagalms (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey guys, any ideas how to turn the sun off? I mean is night drifting possible?


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 17, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Hey guys, any ideas how to turn the sun off? I mean is night drifting possible?




Not at the moment.
A fair bit of looking into the game will have to be done to make the lights work in drift.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 17, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Hey guys, any ideas how to turn the sun off? I mean is night drifting possible?



Hmm... interesting Idea. I always wanted that as well


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 17, 2008)

*Drift highscore beaten yet again and BS drift score*

I've been playing GRID online so much I can't remember where I scored this.





I don't know whats up with this score I have but it says -2 billion
Seen it somewhere else before. . . .


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 17, 2008)

Xqizid said:


> How did you get this to work? I've tried setting mine up and it wont recognise the buttons in Grid. Its fine in windows and other games.



If you can't get it to work then try this app:

http://xpadder.com/

it's awesome!


----------



## Xqizid (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheers for that mate!


----------



## BEER4Lego (Jul 23, 2008)

For those who have drifted with me before (I came across this site and found this section along with someone I know posting drift scores), this should be no shock to you.

15 laps: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/6167/2point6bil2cr2.jpg
7 laps: http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/8337/7lapze4.jpg
5 laps: http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/7504/fbjmp3.jpg
3 laps vs Ninja difficulty bots: http://img242.imageshack.us/img242/420/grid20080723013440ru6.png

Now you see me.. http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/1373/kick1vo5.jpg
Now you don't.. http://img58.imageshack.us/img58/885/kick2za4.jpg

I never get called out for cheating anymore.  Just straight to the kicks.


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 23, 2008)

BEER4Lego said:


> I never get called out for cheating anymore.  Just straight to the kicks.




Hi Lego, 
Applique here.
Welcome to TPU.
I get both still 
Plus they retire/leave during the race.
I setup a race and they arrive and leave within seconds.
Really pissed me off when a whole team kicked me.

The ones I hate the most have fake high stats.
Racing with only the weaker players to make thier stats look impressive.
I mainly get my respectable stats from drifting yet I still get kicked and rammed to last place in races.
If I beat them after all the ramming I get called a cheater then I get kicked.

BTW write your system specs.


----------



## BEER4Lego (Jul 23, 2008)

Done and done.  What happened to GJ?  Site keeps timing out for me today


----------



## Widjaja (Jul 23, 2008)

BEER4Lego said:


> Done and done.  What happened to GJ?  Site keeps timing out for me today




Must be time for Muratus to pay to keep the site up.
Does this once a month.

It'll be back up in a day or so


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 23, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Hi Lego,
> Applique here.
> Welcome to TPU.
> I get both still
> ...



Sigh that happens to me too often... getting rammed.


----------



## BEER4Lego (Jul 23, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Sigh that happens to me too often... getting rammed.



Whenever I'm more than 10 or 15 seconds in the lead or 40-50 million points ahead in drifting, people either leave or start banding up to block me, even if they haven't before.  It's hilarious.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 23, 2008)

^^^ Yep. Annoying. I've learned to not take this game serious online. People do some dumb stuff to make sure no one is having fun, its funny at first but then it gets really old. I've been focusing on completing single player entirely. Well, kinda... I've been playing a lot of Quake Live because of QuakeCon. After QCon its Grid time.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 31, 2008)

Who still plays this game?


----------



## pagalms (Jul 31, 2008)

i do


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes, drifting is annoying and lame...  I pretty much only play demo derby races lately since I constantly am getting smashed into by poor drivers.  This way I can accept it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 31, 2008)

I have found that the cars you buy in the single player game are the actual cars you play online with. It was the general idea that the same make/model cars online are all the same, they are not!  For example, if you buy a car from ebay with low mileage (less then 10,000 miles) with 0-1 wrecks they appear to take corners better and accelerate better then new cars.  Also, I found that if you buy the wrong car from ebay (high mileage cars with lots of wrecks) they tend to understeer a lot and accelerate a lot slower.  So far, the number of wins doesn't play much of a factor in finding a good car on ebay.  At least, that's my experience so far.


----------



## twicksisted (Jul 31, 2008)

sign me up.... 
(though I suck hehehe)

Was using my xbox 360 controller but i have a logitech G25 that I cant be arsed to get out of the upstairs cupboard and find the adaptor to hook up 


Its a good game though... just been laid off at work so im sure ill find the time to play it again


----------



## erocker (Jul 31, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I have found that the cars you buy in the single player game are the actual cars you play online with. It was the general idea that the same make/model cars online are all the same, they are not!  For example, if you buy a car from ebay with low mileage (less then 10,000 miles) with 0-1 wrecks they appear to take corners better and accelerate better then new cars.  Also, I found that if you buy the wrong car from ebay (high mileage cars with lots of wrecks) they tend to understeer a lot and accelerate a lot slower.  So far, the number of wins doesn't play much of a factor in finding a good car on ebay.  At least, that's my experience so far.



Totally!  I wish there was some sort of guide to picking out the gems!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 31, 2008)

i finally got my game pad


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 1, 2008)

I still play the game but not as much.

People look at stats too much and leave most the time if a create a session.
I drift more than I race but mostly in drift GP.
Sometimes in Drift Battle but I'm not a fan of the points sytem. 
Barely in freestyle because people will ram you of you are too good and I get dizzy.


----------



## pagalms (Aug 2, 2008)

My new skin i'm currently working on:







This one took me whole day and i still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 3, 2008)

Pity this version of the Nisan Silivia is not in the game.

You have the placement of the label spot on in hte right place.
BTW if you want the white labels to look more silver, darken the main grey in the alpha of the m1 file for whatever team livery you are using this skin for.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 4, 2008)

Playing for about a week now (Xbox360/wireless controller) and I love it.


----------



## erocker (Aug 6, 2008)

Settings Maxed 8xAA in Crossfire.





Posted this in the wrong forum at first!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been playing way too much QuakeLive lately. I need to fire up some Grid.


----------



## erocker (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll be playing some demo derby when I get home in an hour!  Look for me... before I find you! lol


----------



## J-Man (Aug 6, 2008)

I cannot max this game on my system and I don't know why. If I turn the AA up to the max (8xAA), I only get like 20 FPS but if I go down to 4xAA, I get 40-50 which is playable but I was expecting my system to max it.


----------



## pagalms (Aug 6, 2008)

Isn't max AA for GRID 16QXAA?


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'll be playing some demo derby when I get home in an hour!  Look for me... before I find you! lol



Pity I'm not a derby fan.
It's the only championship I purposefully crash and ram people as I don't have intentions of winning the championship.


----------



## molnart (Aug 10, 2008)

I have a problem with this game. Everything works fine, except in grid world, when i get a head to head challange with ravenwest (after winning all races in a category). 
I defeat ravenwest, however when the games is supposed to go to the menu (or maybe show a reward ?) it crashes. this happens with all ravenwest challenges (so far i unlocked 3 of them)

Did anyone experience this problem ? Im using patch 1.2


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 10, 2008)

I personally have had only two or three random crashes.
One at the sponsors board after the race and one at the leaderboard after the 24hr Le Mans race.
But this was all on with the game unpatched.
I suggest you reinstall GRID.


----------



## PP Mguire (Aug 15, 2008)

I suppose im in. This game was quite good till i got bored with it.
I use an Xbox controler S. No assits, auto, max graphics settings with 8xAA.


----------



## CrackerJack (Aug 21, 2008)

About to go insanse here. Can't get the game to playing any higher than 1280x1024. Got the lastest patch just now, and still no luck. Just installed 8.8 CCC but that shouldn't matter anyways. And at 1280x1024 the refresh rate will go to 30. But 1024x720 right now, is the best I can do. Still working on it.




Plus- I'm using 360 Controller


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 21, 2008)

Can I join, Just got the game recently at quakecon 08!

Im using a keyboard.


----------



## tamazoid (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm playing the game using the Logitech G25 wheel and the Microsoft Xbox Wireless controller.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 24, 2008)

i purchased this today waiting for a new psu before i try it


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 24, 2008)

Have to meet you out online when you get the chance.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok, I have 2 sets of gems for you in this game;

Gem #1
Regardless if you use a wheel or game pad you should get better control if you tell grid to alway use the wheel settings.  You can do this by finding your hardware_settings_config.xml, (use window's serach feature to find it) open it with notepad:
change: <input device_type="Auto" />
to: <input device_type="wheel" />    (wheel is lower case)
Just like you see it here. This will give you a whole lot more maneuverability for all the cars.  I am not sure why this isn't the default setting with some minor tweaking for game pad users.  If you use a game pad the greatest steering rotation will be at the center of the car's steering wheel.  In other words you will only need a little push on the thumb pad to get the car to turn.

Gem #2
Someone had modded this game to allow for a roof cam.  This will allow you to see further down the track.  Thus, allowing you to anticipate maneuvering much quicker.   This is also great for servers that have crashing off as you will be able to see the road when someone superimposes inside your car.   

Post your thoughts on these gems that I found help improve lap time.


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah can put some people off when they ghost through your car.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 1, 2008)

Have played it a little but now I am waiting for my new PSU to get exchanged wouldnt believe it brand new Thermaltake 750 Modular is giving random power offs. I whacked in a Antec 500w earthwatts and had no power offs at all!


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 8, 2008)

I cannot get this game to load up? i click "play" and up comes the black screen and GRID logo but it sticks there, doesnt freeze it just does not go past that point no matter how long I leave it? WTF?


----------



## erocker (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you install the 1.2 patch?


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 8, 2008)

I found the problem its a file that gets downloaded when you download soundmax driver from the asus website.


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 8, 2008)

oh yeah add me to the list, logitech rumble pad, but I like my G15 to


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

So does anyone know how to setup AA profiles for ATi cards in this game?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

There have been posts of online cheating with Grid.  I haven't been online in a while but there are some wild things people are doing.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> There have been posts of online cheating with Grid.  I haven't been online in a while but there are some wild things people are doing.



Yes there are online hacks.
CM are not going to do anything about it for GRID either.
Just have to type in GRID cheats into youtube to watch it all in action.


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, I win most of the time, so hacks or not they still are horrible drivers.  Anyways, does anyone know anything about my question a few posts up?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> So does anyone know how to setup AA profiles for ATi cards in this game?



AA profiles?  I really don't understand?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Yes there are online hacks.
> CM are not going to do anything about it for GRID either.
> Just have to type in GRID cheats into youtube to watch it all in action.



You should get a good laugh out of this.  Unbelievable! 

You better pay attention to what cars are being selected before you ready up!  I guess the ole saying came true..."all your (Grid) points are belong to me".


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You should get a good laugh out of this.  Unbelievable!
> 
> You better pay attention to what cars are being selected before you ready up!  I guess the ole saying came true..."all your (Grid) points are belong to me".



Yeah I've seen sLoWm0 around before and I have heard of this happening once before but with a skyline in a GT1 race.

Can't quite remember how it was done though.


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> You should get a good laugh out of this.  Unbelievable!
> 
> You better pay attention to what cars are being selected before you ready up!  I guess the ole saying came true..."all your (Grid) points are belong to me".



Lol, the Lacetti's and Bimmers should of formed a wall and wrecked him!  Heck, I mostly play demo derby nowdays, I would welcome someone entering in an Aston!

As far as the AA profiles that I'm most likely brutally mis-quoting, I heard you could do something similar in the game as you would with Crysis Warhead concerning AA and ATi cards.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol, the Lacetti's and Bimmers should of formed a wall and wrecked him!  Heck, I mostly play demo derby nowdays, I would welcome someone entering in an Aston!
> 
> As far as the AA profiles that I'm most likely brutally mis-quoting, I heard you could do something similar in the game as you would with Crysis Warhead concerning AA and ATi cards.



Oh yeah.  After researching that a bit more I wasn't able to find the file(s) to tweak.  The person who made mention of it never properly exampled what one needed to do.

Link here

hardware_settings_config.xml & Hardware-Settings-Options.xml are found in X:\Program Files\Codemasters\GRID\system.  The only CSAA I find starts at 8x.  So, it appears that 4xmsaa is fine IMO.


----------



## fafa21 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey i play grid with a Xbox 360 Wired Controller and @ 1680x1050 and 8x AA it runs really smooth much better then dirt. i really like this game it's really good hear is a screen shot of me not doing to hot at lemans 24 hours race. cant get this pic any bigger cus i dont know how to upload pics on here without posting them on flickr first.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Sep 24, 2008)

nice graphics on the car though.


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

fafa21 said:


> cant get this pic any bigger cus i dont know how to upload pics on here without posting them on flickr first.



www.techpowerup.org  Upload the image, the copy the vbb tag (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) into the thread of choice.


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 24, 2008)

fafa21 said:


> hey i play grid with a Xbox 360 Wired Controller and @ 1680x1050 and 8x AA it runs really smooth much better then dirt. i really like this game it's really good hear is a screen shot of me not doing to hot at lemans 24 hours race. cant get this pic any bigger cus i dont know how to upload pics on here without posting them on flickr first.



DiRT was a very unoptimized POS.
Obviously couldn't meet the deadline in time.
CM nailed it on the head with GRID though and they know it otherwise they would not be releasing the DLC pack.


----------



## fafa21 (Sep 24, 2008)

i have a question about grid. i have been having sound problem with the game i cant hear the engine of the car when im behind the car i can only hear it from the side dose any one know how to fix this and has anyone been having similar problems


----------



## Widjaja (Sep 24, 2008)

Have you posted at CM forum about the issue?


----------



## fafa21 (Sep 25, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Have you posted at CM forum about the issue?



no but i had the same problem with the demo


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe a bit off-topic but did you know that the GRID movie when starting the game the same soundtrack uses as in the movie The Bourne Ultimatum with Matt Damon as Jason Bourne?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0440963/


----------



## xu^ (Sep 28, 2008)

Just ordered myself a wired 360 pad ,i hope its good for Grid


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 8, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> Just ordered myself a wired 360 pad ,i hope its good for Grid


should work out fine. i got myself an "off brand" pad for the game and its worked out great. i don't play on consoles so i got it for this one and only game. man its a great racer. love the graphics, the gameplay, everything


----------



## kysg (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone still play GRID???


----------



## xu^ (Dec 14, 2008)

yup ,not as much as i used to but i still play ,works great with the 460 pad btw


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2008)

kysg said:


> Anyone still play GRID???



Same as xubidoo, not as much.
Reason being, is the faster drivers feel they need to use the Ebay car modification exploit to win.

Some of the fast drivers I used to race against have stopped talking to me and leave the session when I arrive because they use the exploit and know I am a fair driver who does not use it to win.

If anything I can still drift online as the Ebay exploit makes no difference as it all comes down to skill in drift.
Also the reason why there is barely any drifters online.

Not how much faster your car is down the straight and even pulling away while in their slipstream.:shadedshu


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah I still play it but online is becoming useless now with all the tweaked ebay cars roaming about. Also there is the "instant 1st place, FTW" hack.  The only person(s) who ever argue about it are those who were in 1st or 2nd place.  But the single player portion is still fun though.


----------



## kysg (Dec 14, 2008)

uh I friggin hate those yea that is true, still I would like to host an online game, but still I'm only good with the BMW and the lacetti and I don't use ebay cars.  Also kinda okay with the Skyline but still a frustrating car to drive.

and I don't know about the drifting aspects the physics for that seem extremely awkward.  Maybe been playing too much Battle Gear and Initial D.


----------



## xu^ (Dec 15, 2008)

tbh its the 1st ive heard of the ebay exploit lol

i presume its some kinda speed or grip hack 

fecking cheats ruin every game online ,sigh....


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 15, 2008)

xubidoo said:


> tbh its the 1st ive heard of the ebay exploit lol
> 
> i presume its some kinda speed or grip hack
> 
> fecking cheats ruin every game online ,sigh....



If you edit a certain file in the GRID program folder, you can get super Ebay cars.
For expample, CM set the Ebay cars to have a max of 5% performance increase.
People have found out how to increase this percentage.
Only downfall is the cars can get to powerful to handle.
Reson why not many drifters out there as it ins't about the speed but the skill.

Another thing I have noticed is the new drivers who use this hack will leave after the race if they find they have come across someone who is just as fast as them without using the exploit.

This exploit is used alot more than the other ones out there as it doesn't require other tools.


----------



## kysg (Dec 21, 2008)

Sigh...I so want to give up, I can't believed I just got owned by ravenwest on normal....in open wheel with the formula 3 car...man I just want to give up at this point lol,  Some of these other cars I just can't handle.  Like the le mans series cars and the GT1 and GT2 I don't even want to touch those.

and is it just me but the AI just seems awkwardly able to steamroll over you in a lot of cases.  Also how can it be when you fly off in the dirt your car slows down but when they do that they recover, and I mean recover fast.

I dunno sorry if it sounds like I'm complaining but I dunno just irritating.


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2008)

You need to practice your driving more.  I have to have things set to Extreme to have any chance at some competition.


----------



## kysg (Dec 21, 2008)

erocker said:


> You need to practice your driving more.  I have to have things set to Extreme to have any chance at some competition.



dunno do you still start all the way at the back of the grid because that's where I'm usually at either 8th or 10th on the grid.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 21, 2008)

Put it on kiddy skill then.

Also certain cars are faster than others.
The Lambo is the fastest in GT1.
The GT2 are all pretty much even but with different handling quirks.
I find the Panoz Eperanté the most balanced.
As for the F3, well you'll just have to learn the circuits better.

I race on Savage level as I noticed the AI cars having much better traction than my car in Extreme.
I drift on Ninja difficulty as I don't think CM thought some drifters could get as good as they are now.


----------



## kysg (Dec 21, 2008)

Widjaja said:


> Put it on kiddy skill then.
> 
> Also certain cars are faster than others.
> The Lambo is the fastest in GT1.
> ...



Damn guess the learning curve is that high, damn guess I got no choice...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 21, 2008)

The real issue is that the physics for this game is more arcade.  But this is a really fun game to play.  They said they improved the physics in Dirt 2 and I hope that's true.  But time will tell.


----------



## kysg (Dec 21, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The real issue is that the physics for this game is more arcade.  But this is a really fun game to play.  They said they improved the physics in Dirt 2 and I hope that's true.  But time will tell.



I dunno if the cars didn't feel like hovercrafts.


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 21, 2008)

the physics of the game are a weird combination between real and arcade for me.

I love the game but i left it because i beat it... twice. If any could finish the prototype championship (euro cup) in ninja difficulty i will give him/her a cookie


----------



## frankie827 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey everyone!

i love GRID!!! haha

but im kinda annoyed with the game

ive been trying to use my logitech G25, but i cant seem to get the clutch pedal, stickshift, and the force feedback to work...=\  

but anyways.....manual transmission all the way! i love the pagani zonda!


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 30, 2008)

Might meet you online.


----------



## kysg (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldn't play anyone unless it was touring cars or drifting lol


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 4, 2009)

i love the game, i finished it on ninja dificulty, i finish lemans on 24 REAL hours and then i unistall it but i have the save BUT also im very rust, so i pass


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2009)

A Russian I was playing with last night knew me from here but I have no ideo who they were. With that said, I apologize to them that I planted into the wall during Derby. I had a few drinks. I think their name was Anton or something like that.  The great thing about this game is that you can race against a group of 12 people all from different countries and actually be able to play relatively lag-free!  I'm always playing demo derby against the Aussies at wee hours in the morning.


----------



## xu^ (Jan 4, 2009)

heh ,ive pld it online a fair bit ,but tbh im pretty useless at the racing online ,every1 seems just so fast. might have to give the Derby a go ,least i can hit stuff skillfully


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2009)

xubidoo said:


> heh ,ive pld it online a fair bit ,but tbh im pretty useless at the racing online ,every1 seems just so fast. might have to give the Derby a go ,least i can hit stuff skillfully



Please do!  For derby races look for race settings of Medium length, Damage: ON  If you can't drive you can always just camp and look for people to hit.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 4, 2009)

kysg said:


> I wouldn't play anyone unless it was touring cars or drifting lol



I drift a little.
By drifting I hope you don't mean freestyle.
I'd be up for the challenge.
PM me if your interested.
Some of the clan I'm in are finally getting back into it as a clan from 1.0 has come to rival us, who actually have skills.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2009)

An hour from now, I'm going to start up a Demolition Derby race.  Let's have a TPU destruct-a-thon!


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll see if I can make it


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 21, 2009)

i'm surprised i didn't see this before...
count me in! I use a logitech driving force pro Gran Turismo edition(which according to logitech doesn't even exist).

and now i has a question:
i installed steam and grid on my new pc, and i can't get my profile from my previous computer to load, it just keeps loading the one i had to create to get to the options. i replaced the codemasters folder in my documents with the one from my old pc as well as just overwriting the entire damn install folder with my old one, yet no luck. how can i load my old profile?


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 21, 2009)

I love Grid... but I am a noob when I play with the K/B


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 21, 2009)

i was a pro at grid, i completed the 24 hours lemans in 24 real hours, win the endurance GT1 in ninja dificult (a true challange) but now im a moron as i dont play since a couple of months. my friends dont like racing games and the ones that play it are morons  . anyway sign me in. maybe i can give some advice to people that are new to the greatest racing game of the current generation


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 22, 2009)

I was once one of the top drifters in GRID on keyboard and controller.
Good enough to be asked to join UNiTED-Drift Kings but stuck to the teamBEER tag since I also race.

But I don't play anymore as i don't have the time to.

The game riddled with people using ebay modded cars claiming they are legends which puts me off racing.
Drifting is still fun as the only way to cheat is an obvious one.

Can't wait till the 1.3patch comes out so I can comeback and see how many tags stay of the so called Legends.


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't know about the 1.3 patch anymore.  It's been months and no one from Codemasters has said a thing in the forums.  It could be abandoned.


----------



## Widjaja (Mar 22, 2009)

Then I'm not coming back for a while.

BTW sorry about the last Demo Derby session I was in.
My connection takes a dump around 6-7 cars in a session which is why I don't participate in lobbies with alot of people, my car disappears and pops up in a higher placing than what other people expect me to be in.
Funny thing was I could see all the other cars and they weren't AI cars.
I even bumped into your car to see if you noticed me but I noticed you carried on driving like you didn't see me and let me through pretty easily.


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 22, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> i installed steam and grid on my new pc, and i can't get my profile from my previous computer to load, it just keeps loading the one i had to create to get to the options. i replaced the codemasters folder in my documents with the one from my old pc as well as just overwriting the entire damn install folder with my old one, yet no luck. how can i load my old profile?



nobody can help with this?


----------



## fafa21 (Apr 17, 2009)

here are some sick crashs i had this morning


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 17, 2009)

Add ME! Xbx 360 Wired


----------



## DRDNA (Apr 17, 2009)

I play! love the game and online play is awsome too.
I use a Logitech Rumblepad 2


----------



## tw3akm@ster (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi 

Just installed. Playing with. Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Controller.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 21, 2009)

i play at 1920x1080 everything maxed out.. I suck at this game but it sure is fun watching me get my ass kicked on high details. the smoke left over from people ahead of me is cool, especially when sun shines though it. 

i use a wl 360 pad


----------



## tw3akm@ster (Sep 21, 2009)

anyone got some better customised graphics/physics settings? I have copied some config files from the official grid community but not really satisfied. 



I currently use an E8500 and 1GB HD4870. I'm looking for better graphics and more realistic driving exp.


----------



## PP Mguire (Sep 21, 2009)

> i have a question about grid. i have been having sound problem with the game i cant hear the engine of the car when im behind the car i can only hear it from the side dose any one know how to fix this and has anyone been having similar problems


Suprised nobody answerd this. Turn hardware acceleration off unless you have a suround sound system.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 21, 2009)

tw3akm@ster said:


> anyone got some better customised graphics/physics settings? I have copied some config files from the official grid community but not really satisfied.



This. I want my Skyline to look even better.


----------



## tw3akm@ster (Sep 21, 2009)

tw3akm@ster said:


> anyone got some better customised graphics/physics settings? I have copied some config files from the official grid community but not really satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> I currently use an E8500 and 1GB HD4870. I'm looking for better graphics and more realistic driving exp.



Anyone has better settings here?


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2009)

There is the Ultra High Mod: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/showthread.php?t=285801  Maxing out the settings after the mod will bring your card to its knees. Of course you could always force more AA using CCC. You tried it?


----------



## shevanel (Sep 22, 2009)

im goign to try the ultra high mod. hope it looks good.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 22, 2009)

it looks a lil better, like reflections and stuff. FPS didnt drop, still locked at 58-60

i dont wanna sound nieve but are there cheaters in this game? this guy behind me was driving all over the road so wreckless hitting everything but he still passes me everytime.


----------



## erocker (Sep 22, 2009)

shevanel said:


> it looks a lil better, like reflections and stuff. FPS didnt drop, still locked at 58-60
> 
> i dont wanna sound nieve but are there cheaters in this game? this guy behind me was driving all over the road so wreckless hitting everything but he still passes me everytime.



There is some cheating, but you are describing lag. People connect from all over the world in any given race.


----------



## tw3akm@ster (Sep 22, 2009)

ok guys gonna try this.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 22, 2009)

I never knew you can cheat in GRID. Lag's quite funny though in my case. Last time I played online was with a German, Russian, British and Australian. The Europeans usually appear to teleport when overtaking.


----------



## shevanel (Sep 23, 2009)

ultra high mod screens


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 14, 2009)

I use Keyboard, because my logitech rumblepad 2 dont work with this game, dont know why.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 27, 2009)

Fellas I just got Grid it's a great game but, it has a bunch of bug, and a new patch v1.3 helps but I noticed artifacting with my 5870 during certain races. Whats strange is dirt 2 runs flawlessly but not Grid. I also get some freezes when going to the garage and retiring. I did update my audio driver which helps this issue but does anyone else have any problems at all. Also v1.3 fixes the rumble pad 2.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 27, 2009)

Grid is a more intense game.. out of all that games I had when I went sli on my 280's, that is the one game that brought the system down the most due to the effects alone.. 

Other then the "power draw" that it game my system, I've never had issues with it.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 27, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Grid is a more intense game.. out of all that games I had when I went sli on my 280's, that is the one game that brought the system down the most due to the effects alone..
> 
> Other then the "power draw" that it game my system, I've never had issues with it.



Well It sems I have gotten most of the bugs out now I freeze when loading after completing a series of races and moving on to the next group. The lucky thing is when I restart it is all saved which I can live with. Next to Dirt2 this is the best racing game ever and if it was bug free it might be better.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 6, 2010)

Finally after this rebuild grid and dirt work flawlessly, believe it or not my system maxes it. It would not play right on a 400.00 motherboard with a I7 at 4.0ghz ,9 gb of ram and a 5870, but plays great on my current rig figure that out.


----------



## erocker (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's the deal.

-I want to play some demo derby
-I want to host my own private game
-I want members of TPU to join up
-I want a member of TPU to win a 9800GT for scoring the most points in a  grueling 20 lap demo derby race.

Want in?

Good. Let's discuss it, and come to a consensus on when this should be done. We are limited to 12 players. First come, first serve.

Members partaking:
1. Erocker
2. Solaris17


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 26, 2010)

ooo me me using Logitech Dual Action Controller.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 26, 2010)

I take it this is PC only? I'm down if it's for console.


----------



## erocker (Dec 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I take it this is PC only? I'm down if it's for console.



Yeah, PC only. I don't think we can play cross-platform.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 16, 2011)

hmm that derby sounds fun i has grid
I use a Xbox wired controller


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 16, 2011)

Solaris17

Everything on highest.
Automatic
stability assist (no brake or Steering)
logitec PS2 controller.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 16, 2011)

oh yeah for got to say my steam account is Delta6326 i play with manual, all assist off, and no lap time, no positions, no mini map, and no gauges and always in car view


----------



## wolf (Jan 16, 2011)

shevanel said:


> ultra high mod screens
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/GRID 2009-09-23 05-13-33-48.jpg
> 
> ...



it it just called "ultra high mod" ?

I'm very keen on it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 20, 2011)

> *Codemasters takes down GRID PS3 and PC servers*
> 
> Fans of Codemasters' 2008 racing title GRID received some bad news this weekend: The multiplayer servers for the PC and PS3 versions of the game have been taken offline. A post on the publisher's forums explains, "This follows the decision by a third party provider to decline the offer of an extended contract to continue online play on these platforms." The provider apparently decided the 360 SKU's servers were worth saving -- Xbox Live players still have access to the game's full range on online features.
> 
> ...



..


----------



## Widjaja (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Was looking for this thread to mention the above.

From what I saw Race DRiver GRiD PC was still active despite being WAY too many peop,le setting up Euro Touring car all the time.

Makes me wonder if the hack into CM sites a few days later was related.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 27, 2011)

is there anyway to play this together at all?


----------



## erocker (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder if hamachi would work? This saddens me. It would be nice if Codemasters released GRID 2 before they took the original offline.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 27, 2011)

yeah that would have made more sense


----------

